# To owners of compound miter saw: sliding or not?



## SeaRide

I am in the market for compound miter saw. Those sliding dual bevel ones cost quite a bit. Are you happy with non-sliding dual bevel miter saw? Dewalt / hitachi ? other brand? 

I am looking at 10" and 12" dual bevel miter saws. 

Tell me what can sliding ones do other than cut wide (over 16 inch wide) boards? 

Let's talk.


----------



## desertrat

SeaRide said:


> I am in the market for compound miter saw. Those sliding dual bevel ones cost quite a bit. Are you happy with non-sliding dual bevel miter saw? Dewalt / hitachi ? other brand?
> 
> I am looking at 10" and 12" dual bevel miter saws.
> 
> Tell me what can sliding ones do other than cut wide (over 16 inch wide) boards?
> 
> Let's talk.



I have a cheap model, 10" GMC, I bought at Lowes. Usually the first thing I do is lock it so it doesn't slide. All depends what you want to do with it. Most of the stuff I cut is 6" or less. That laser feature is cool. I can't believe I lived so long without one.


----------



## GWguy

I have a DeWalt 12" compound, no slider.  Love it, but there are many times where I want to cut a 2x6 or 2x8 and it just doesn't make it.  Wish I did have the slider.


----------



## DoWhat

> Tell me what can sliding ones do other than cut wide (over 16 inch wide) boards?



16" cross cut?
I'm looking at the Rigid 12" MS1290LZ
MS1290LZ 12 Inch Sliding - RIDGID Professional Tools


----------



## desertrat

DoWhat said:


> 16" cross cut?
> I'm looking at the Rigid 12" MS1290LZ
> MS1290LZ 12 Inch Sliding - RIDGID Professional Tools



True, but how often to you have to make a compound cut on a large board?Cross cuts can be handled easier by a circular saw. If you are cutting a 16 inch board chances are its too large to easily put on a compound saw.


----------



## RPMDAD

desertrat said:


> True, but how often to you have to make a compound cut on a large board?Cross cuts can be handled easier by a circular saw. If you are cutting a 16 inch board chances are its too large to easily put on a compound saw.



Agree with desertrat, for large wood cross cuts are easier with a circular saw or of you have the room a table saw. Personally have a 10 - 11 year old 10" craftsman compound mitre saw non sliding and it has done about everything i have needed it to do , chair rail, moulding, crown moulding, installing hardwood floors in multiple rooms. Some of the newer compound mitre saws ( my neighbor has one) i think DeWalt, have a nice feature for cutting angle wood against the cutting base e.g. comes in very handy for crown moulding.


----------



## SeaRide

DoWhat said:


> 16" cross cut?
> I'm looking at the Rigid 12" MS1290LZ
> MS1290LZ 12 Inch Sliding - RIDGID Professional Tools


 
Yes 16" cross cut .. I am looking at this one - Heavy Duty 12" Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw - DW718


----------



## SeaRide

RPMDAD said:


> Agree with desertrat, for large wood cross cuts are easier with a circular saw or of you have the room a table saw. Personally have a 10 - 11 year old 10" craftsman compound mitre saw non sliding and it has done about everything i have needed it to do , chair rail, moulding, crown moulding, installing hardwood floors in multiple rooms. Some of the newer compound mitre saws ( my neighbor has one) i think DeWalt, have a nice feature for cutting angle wood against the cutting base e.g. comes in very handy for crown moulding.


 
Yes I agree. That's why I am asking if there's a reason to get a "slider" or not.  I am thinking non-slider for now since I am not in heavy construction or full time carpentry business.


----------



## huntr1

SeaRide said:


> Yes I agree. That's why I am asking if there's a reason to get a "slider" or not.  I am thinking non-slider for now since I am not in heavy construction or full time carpentry business.


I have a Delta 10" Compound non-slider.  Built a deck, finished a basment, built a shed and my 2 story 15'x20' barn with it.  Have yet to have a need for a slider where a jig and a circular saw would not do me fine.  Save yourself a lot of money and get a good non-slider.  You can always rent a slider from the tool rental place if you just HAVE to have a slider for a job.


----------



## BeenSpur'd

I have a Makita sliding compound miter saw and a regular compound miter saw and I use the sliding one a lot more than the regular one.  I use a lot of rough cut boards which are bigger than milled boards and need the slide to cut the extra widths.  I'm on my second blade since I used the hell out of it when I was doing the finish work in my farmhouse.  I love it so much I would marry it if I wasn't already married


----------



## Vince

I have a Hitachi sliding compound and I gave my old one away.  Sliding compound is the way to go, but then I do alot of woodworking/furniture making so it really comes in handy for me.  Small shop so rather than set my shopsmith up with the table saw, the Hitachi really comes in handy.


----------



## desertrat

Vince said:


> I have a Hitachi sliding compound and I gave my old one away.  Sliding compound is the way to go, but then I do alot of woodworking/furniture making so it really comes in handy for me.  Small shop so rather than set my shopsmith up with the table saw, the Hitachi really comes in handy.



I'd like to have one set into the middle of a long bench, but no room. I always thought table saws were more precise...not the case?


----------



## Vince

desertrat said:


> I'd like to have one set into the middle of a long bench, but no room. I always thought table saws were more precise...not the case?


I'd love to mount it into my long table, but I have my scroll saw on there.  This Hitachi has the laser line too.  It's great and you can set the laser line on either side of the cut or in the middle.  Love it.  I've got to double the size of my shop.  I think that will be my next major project besides remodeling the kitchen and making all new cabinets.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Whatcha...*



SeaRide said:


> I am in the market for compound miter saw. Those sliding dual bevel ones cost quite a bit. Are you happy with non-sliding dual bevel miter saw? Dewalt / hitachi ? other brand?
> 
> I am looking at 10" and 12" dual bevel miter saws.
> 
> Tell me what can sliding ones do other than cut wide (over 16 inch wide) boards?
> 
> Let's talk.



...gonna do with it for the most part? You gonna use it alot?


----------



## SeaRide

Larry Gude said:


> ...gonna do with it for the most part? You gonna use it alot?


 
Build a deck
Redo the basement.
build firewood shed/barn
Rebuilt garage 
Picture frames
make boxes for storage (small and large)
maybe build a cabin 
make bench
picnic table
 build a playhouse

too many to list


----------



## Larry Gude

*Then...*



SeaRide said:


> Build a deck
> Redo the basement.
> build firewood shed/barn
> Rebuilt garage
> Picture frames
> make boxes for storage (small and large)
> maybe build a cabin
> make bench
> picnic table
> 
> too many to list



...I say a couple hundred bucks is worth it. You're gonna be using it a bunch on many different tasks and that means, sooner or later, all the extra features of a high end slider are gonna be worth it. That's my thought. 

Plus, it's easier to tell people no when they wanna borrow it. Too nice to loan.


----------



## SeaRide

Larry Gude said:


> *Plus, it's easier to tell people no when they wanna borrow it. Too nice to loan.*


 


I thinkI will go for the non-slider for now.  If I get into woodworking/furniture making just like my father .. well let's wait and see. 

thanks everybody!


----------



## SeaRide

huntr1 said:


> my 2 story 15'x20' barn


 
Two story barn size 15' by 20' ???
You mean it's taller than the width? 
My mind is trying to picture your barn. let's say first story is 8' tall (or 10' ?) and multiply that by two story .. plus the roof which means more than what.. 20 feet tall? 24 feet tall?  did I miss the thread about your barn? 

I need more  because something is not making sense yet. And TGIF!!


----------



## Larry Gude

*I like it!!!*



SeaRide said:


> I thinkI will go for the non-slider *for now. * If I get into woodworking/furniture making just like my father .. well let's wait and see.
> 
> thanks everybody!



You choose BOTH!!!


----------



## Vince

You will be sorry you didn't spend the money and get a slider first.  If you're building all that stuff, you'll be cutting some wide boards and that slider comes in very handy.  You don't have to go crazy and get one with a laser line.  DeWalt makes a great slider for a decent price.


----------



## desertrat

SeaRide said:


> I thinkI will go for the non-slider for now.  If I get into woodworking/furniture making just like my father .. well let's wait and see.
> 
> thanks everybody!



Will a 10" cut a 2x6 at a 45 degree angle? I think it would be close.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Shush!*



Vince said:


> You don't have to go crazy and get one with a laser line.



Why the hell not????


----------



## desertrat

Larry Gude said:


> Why the hell not????



Is the laser that much more?


----------



## SeaRide

Vince said:


> You will be sorry you didn't spend the money and get a slider first. If you're building all that stuff, you'll be cutting some wide boards and that slider comes in very handy. You don't have to go crazy and get one with a laser line. DeWalt makes a great slider for a decent price.


 
Aw man .. now you 're telling me this.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Oh come...*



desertrat said:


> Is the laser that much more?



...on!!! Don't tell me you'd even ask?!!!!


----------



## onebdzee

SeaRide said:


> Two story barn size 15' by 20' ???
> You mean it's taller than the width?
> My mind is trying to picture your barn. let's say first story is 8' tall (or 10' ?) and multiply that by two story .. plus the roof which means more than what.. 20 feet tall? 24 feet tall?  did I miss the thread about your barn?
> 
> I need more  because something is not making sense yet. And TGIF!!



I'm thinking that it is a 15' wide by 20' long with a second story

Amazon.com: Hitachi C12FDH 15 Amp 12-Inch Dual Bevel Miter Saw with Laser: Home Improvement

This is the one that I borrow when I have stuff to cut


----------



## SeaRide

onebdzee said:


> I'm thinking that it is a 15' wide by 20' long with a second story


 
  I know it's 15' wide by 20' long .. I am talking about how tall .. nevermind.


----------



## Vince

onebdzee said:


> I'm thinking that it is a 15' wide by 20' long with a second story
> 
> Amazon.com: Hitachi C12FDH 15 Amp 12-Inch Dual Bevel Miter Saw with Laser: Home Improvement
> 
> This is the one that I borrow when I have stuff to cut


That's my saw...or close to it.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Will a 10" cut a 2x6 at a 45 degree angle? I think it would be close.



My 12" will not.  The cutting area of the blade is just under 6", and on a 45* angle the cut is too long.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> My 12" will not.  The cutting area of the blade is just under 6", and on a 45* angle the cut is too long.



Aha! He needs a slider!


----------



## onebdzee

Vince said:


> That's my saw...or close to it.



I love the laser thingy....it's really cool!

btw....I used this saw for 2 days when I cut the molding in my bathroom and didn't have a single drop of blood fall from my body....the 20 yr was a different story(he had an issue with the nail gun )


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Aha! He needs a slider!



That is exactly the time I wish I had one.


----------



## desertrat

Larry Gude said:


> ...on!!! Don't tell me you'd even ask?!!!!



No way, my cheapo saw came with one. I always forget to turn it off. I wish it would come on when the saw did. Or have a two stage trigger.


----------



## Vince

onebdzee said:


> I love the laser thingy....it's really cool!
> 
> btw....I used this saw for 2 days when I cut the molding in my bathroom and didn't have a single drop of blood fall from my body....the 20 yr was a different story(he had an issue with the nail gun )


 Alright Suz!!    What part of the anatomy did the 20 yr old put a nail through?


----------



## JEB

SeaRide said:


> Build a deck
> Redo the basement.
> build firewood shed/barn
> Rebuilt garage
> Picture frames
> make boxes for storage (small and large)
> maybe build a cabin
> make bench
> picnic table
> build a playhouse
> too many to list



For everything but perfect picture frames a skill saw will do.


----------



## bcp

I have deWalt compound Miter 12 inch, non slider, does about everything, for the stuff it wont do, I bought a 10" craftsman table saw. those along with the scroll saw, the circular saw and the Saws All, Im pretty much covered to cut anything.
 the Compound miter does have the laser on it and it does come in handy at times.


----------

